# Viagra - who's holdin?



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Having a big bash this weekend. Covid masks optional. Bunch of cougars are expected. If you've got the gra, hit me up.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Might have a line on something...little sketchy though. I'll report back.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Picard be rollin' in it...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess I don't need any.....I got a twitch at the mere mention of cougars.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

When you're "that old", there's a big difference (literally) between thinking about sex and having sex ...

So honestly, you old guys actually give a **** about having sex?

I have a hard time believing any women feel the same, most of the time older women are happy when their old man can no longer perform.

My wife is often asked for Viagra and she has gotten in the habit of asking the man's partner to join the conversation, cuz the woman often DON'T want that ole' snake tapping on their back!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I stumbled into this thread by accident.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Inside Pfizer I'm known as "Source Zero" - Viagra is actually an extract from my blood. My wife would welcome the development of "Anti-Viagra".


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Inside Pfizer I'm known as "Source Zero" - Viagra is actually an extract from my blood. My wife would welcome the development of "Anti-Viagra".


Like most men "our age", the idea of a post menopausal woman being interested in sex is kinda sketchy, but damn if we weren't all raised to believe that sexual prowess and desire last well into our golden years ...

I used to think it was wierd that my mom didn't remarry after she completed menopause, now I get it, but then why would my father still talk about sexual attraction when he's in his eighties and walking with a cane?

I now believe those golden years they were referring to were my 20's-40's 

and I think my dad is delusional.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Like most men "our age", the idea of a post menopausal woman being interested in sex is kinda sketchy, but damn if we weren't all raised to believe that sexual prowess and desire last well into our golden years ...
> 
> I used to think it was wierd that my mom didn't remarry after she completed menopause, now I get it, but then why would my father still talk about sexual attraction when he's in his eighties and walking with a cane?
> 
> ...


Or maybe that wasn't a cane...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Or maybe that wasn't a cane...


If you knew my dad, you wouldn't say that ... I think my cat is hung better than that little hunched over piece of work


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> If you knew my dad, you wouldn't say that ... I think my cat is hung better than that little hunched over piece of work


Sorry NB, but that is funny as $hit


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

My gun is bigger then yours. Ooops, sorry, wrong forum ............


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I used to have a script but didn't find it did much for me, but my GF at the time sure liked taking it.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok guys, congrats. All who replied to this thread are invited this weekend. I just need a little help.

Sparty - bring a few bags of chips
Crankout - maybe bring Monopoly of Parcheezy
Nurse Ben - your wife is invited too if she can hook us up with the 'gra

I just need to think up a password to be used at the door....Oh, and another thing - please don't embarrass me!!!!


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Is it actually hard to find/obtain viagra or other PDIV inhibitors? Aren't they easy to get from PCPs? I haven't been paying attention...And NB--Scott might be over 50, but his cougars could be pre-menopausal...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

i gave at the office!

good thing the wife and i work at home!!!

now if we could just get the kids back in school


lol


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> Ok guys, congrats. All who replied to this thread are invited this weekend. I just need a little help.
> 
> Sparty - bring a few bags of chips
> Crankout - maybe bring Monopoly of Parcheezy
> ...


Before I commit to attending the er, party - any girls comin'?
=sParty


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> Before I commit to attending the er, party - any girls comin'?
> =sParty


That is a vital piece of 411. Yes, indeed.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

[email protected]%^%[email protected]#!&*^kkk!!!! Forgot to order the women and we have no chips. Time for plan b.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Finally gave in to temptation and looked at this post.

Reminds me of advice I got when I was a lad:

Only get into willy-waving competitions if you need 2 hands to wave it....


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> When you're "that old", there's a big difference (literally) between thinking about sex and having sex ...
> 
> So honestly, you old guys actually give a **** about having sex?
> 
> ...


Says you. My wife is still interested in my schlong, sometimes at a stronger level than my interests. Damn, son...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Crankout said:


> Says you. My wife is still interested in my schlong, sometimes at a stronger level than my interests. Damn, son...


I gotta second what you just said, Crankout.

I've been with enough women to know they're all over the map when it comes to sexual interest or lack thereof. I was married for 30 years to a woman who had comparatively little interest (I'm being polite), now I'm with a woman that I can hardly keep up with. We're both in our mid-60s... I never thought it could be like this. But it is.

A wise woman once told me, "Women are so confusing even women can't figure other women out."

My advice: get a good one if you can.
=sParty


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

It's none of your business whether someone else wants sex or not. That's the problem with liberals, always sticking their nose in where it doesn't belong.
Tell your wife to butt out as well. It's none of her busybody business to check with the patient's spouse as to whether or not a guy should get Viagra.


Nurse Ben said:


> When you're "that old", there's a big difference (literally) between thinking about sex and having sex ...
> 
> So honestly, you old guys actually give a **** about having sex?
> 
> ...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't use viagra. It's ridiculously expensive. Ask the doc for generic "sildenaifil citrate", the generic version of viagra. It's use for sex is off label but legal. Kaiser gives out about 10 screws for only a $5 copay. It's not hard to see which brand is a better deal for hardness.


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

Do not use Viagra. Use Rhodíola rósea


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh really?

So maybe you aren't a woman, maybe you're a man who thinks sex is a requirement. Perhaps your one of those guys that insist that sex is your right.

Just a word of advice: Just because you can ask doesn't mean you should ask.

Women generally have a very different idea about intimacy than men.

My wife was right on target, it just makes you mad because you're on other side of the argument.

It behooves all of us to recognize this and not push our luck.

I'm happily married for twenty years and I won't let my penis mess that up 



A/C in Az said:


> It's none of your business whether someone else wants sex or not. That's the problem with liberals, always sticking their nose in where it doesn't belong.
> Tell your wife to butt out as well. It's none of her busybody business to check with the patient's spouse as to whether or not a guy should get Viagra.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sure she is, you just keep thinking that 



Crankout said:


> Says you. My wife is still interested in my schlong, sometimes at a stronger level than my interests. Damn, son...


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Scott O, does Nurse Ben, cough, Debbie Downer have to come?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jochribs said:


> Scott O, does Nurse Ben, cough, Debbie Downer have to come?












Extra Viagra may be necessary. 
=sParty


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

http://cms.herbalgram.org/herbalgra...08&signature=b7afd711bbf0e96741bcf057c1c39565


----------



## myxo (Jul 28, 2020)

axisx said:


> hey guys, what's best organic replacements of Viagra?


Rhodíola rósea


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Youth but if you want chemicals, Cialas is better.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Youth


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Youth but if you want chemicals, Cialas is better.


My wife prescribes a fair amount of these medications and she says patients prefer Cialis, she's not sure why, might have to due to duration of efficacy ....

I'm fortunate to have no need, good genes, no bad habits like smoking.

Speaking of which, you wanna scare a teen, tell em' how smoking will affect their hard ons, makes them get that big eye look real quick.

People are so funny about sex, it still amazes me that it's such an obsession for men and most women could give a **** ... but men don't get it.

Ride more?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

axisx said:


> hey guys, what's best organic replacements of Viagra?


Seriously, you really want to know?

Okay, here's the deal:

Pick a time and place, build it up in your mind and ask your partner to do the same
The best time is often during the day, before you're tired, so don't expect night time to work out for both of you
Don't expect anything and certainly don't think about failure (the mental game)
Make it fun, light, and expect to work for it; ie don't be in a hurry.
Don't drink alcohol beforehand, I know you know that, but seriously, that will make it "softer"
Lube, lube, lube.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Studies have shown that weed is a strong aphrodisiac for women, but not for men. Experience has shown me that female horniness is a great aphrodisiac for men. Go for it!


----------



## bouncy_rig (Aug 22, 2007)

We have gone to the "bluechew" and picked cialis it's nice to get a hard ride every once in a while but she does prefer the ride to last longer than it did when I to ride to ride a softy.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

bouncy_rig said:


> We have gone to the "bluechew" and picked cialis it's nice to get a hard ride every once in a while but she does prefer the ride to last longer than it did when I to ride to ride a softy.


Dang dude. TMI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon789 (Jun 29, 2019)

I usually buy Viagra online on a Canadian pharmacy site.Actually, I take it only when needed. Having been diagnosed with ED, I decided to try the alternative ways in order not to be on pills all the time. Of course, I do sports (we all here do ), but I also changed my nutrition, started drinking more water and meditating (my wife's idea). All this really works, and I'm glad that I don't have to take Viagra every time.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

ravewoofer said:


> Dang dude. TMI.


Right?!? :lol:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

telemike said:


> Studies have shown that weed is a strong aphrodisiac for women, but not for men. Experience has shown me that female horniness is a great aphrodisiac for men. Go for it!


See, that's what I'm talking about, make it mental, play the game, plan it out, get prepared,. psych yourself up, then boom!

Of course you may have to tolerate faking cuz, ya know, it's all mental


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

A/C in Az said:


> It's none of your business whether someone else wants sex or not. That's the problem with liberals, always sticking their nose in where it doesn't belong.
> Tell your wife to butt out as well. It's none of her busybody business to check with the patient's spouse as to whether or not a guy should get Viagra.


so even this topic had to get political?

sad


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> I stumbled into this thread by accident.


hahahaha - me too!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Before I commit to attending the er, party - any girls comin'?
> =sParty


hahahaha again, you were on fire in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> People are so funny about sex, it still amazes me that it's such an obsession for men and most women could give a **** ... but men don't get it.


Maybe most of the women you hang around with, but not most of the women I hang around with. IME, levels of interest and freakiness are about equal between men and women, some people are high, some are low, what dangly bits they have isn't as important as we are led to believe. The older I get, the more I learn.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You’ll shoot your eye out kid.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Harryman said:


> Maybe most of the women you hang around with, but not most of the women I hang around with. IME, levels of interest and freakiness are about equal between men and women, some people are high, some are low, what dangly bits they have isn't as important as we are led to believe. The older I get, the more I learn.


Im sure you're right, I mean you must talk to way more woman about sex than I do.

So let's see ... I meet with fifty patients a week, half of whom are women, over my career I've probably seen a few thousand female patients, nah, you have no clue.

Honestly, most men think women feel the same way as them, so don't feel bad that you're wrong, just think about how much you have in common with other men ?

PS I shared this thread with my wife and she found it hysterical. She said that must of the men laughed when she asked them what their partner thought of them taking a medication for ED, some even said "that's a good question".


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am ready. Where are the cougars? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ski towns after the lifts close down &#8230; but you may be too old for them kind of cougars, at your age I think something a tad more mature is probably in order:









Though I'm thinking Viagra is probably not what you need, perhaps a few shots of tequila would be more effective or Chamomile tea 



Picard said:


> I am ready. Where are the cougars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> Ski towns after the lifts close down &#8230; but you may be too old for them kind of cougars, at your age I think something a tad more mature is probably in order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging from the coat that may be a leopard.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Semi retired 



Sparticus said:


> Judging from the coat that may be a leopard.
> =sParty


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Wait, is Picard even old enough to drink?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> Wait, is Picard even old enough to drink?


Suggestion: Invite him over to find out. Let us know if you need any extra Vitamin V.
=sParty


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Suggestion: Invite him over to find out. Let us know if you need any extra Vitamin V.
> =sParty


Hmmm, isn't this the scenario that played out in every episode of To Catch A Predator? Ok, I'll do it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

when it comes to the inevitable progression of the male, I think Leonard Cohen got it right (probably viagra related):

Stages - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Carl Mega said:


> when it comes to the inevitable progression of the male, I think Leonard Cohen got it right (probably viagra related):
> 
> Stages - Leonard Cohen


Ha, that's rich. Speaking of LC, these lyrics are from his song, "Darkness":

I don't smoke no cigarette, I don't drink no alcohol
_*I ain't had much loving yet
But that's always been your call*_
Hey I don't miss it baby
I got no taste for anything at all
I used to love the rainbow
And I used to love the view
Another early morning, I'd pretend that it was you
But I caught the darkness baby
And I got it worse than you

Personally I always found truth & pain in the two bold italicized lines.
=sParty


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> My wife prescribes a fair amount of these medications and she says patients prefer Cialis, she's not sure why, might have to due to duration of efficacy ....


I like to call Cialis the 'weekender'...I take it when I want to make an impression or I'm with a high sex drive woman. I'm 52 and have no problem getting there but Cialis helps me to reload in a matter of minutes vs an hour.

Be careful what you ask for though, my new gf is 37 years old and every time I sleep over she gets me up once or twice for a little toe curlin'. We'll knock it out at bedtime about 11, she'll get me UP about 1 or 2 and then again about 5am. I'm into it for the first and the middle, normally at 5am I do it just so I can go back to sleep.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

PTCbiker said:


> I like to call Cialis the 'weekender'...I take it when I want to make an impression or I'm with a high sex drive woman. I'm 52 and have no problem getting there but Cialis helps me to reload in a matter of minutes vs an hour.
> 
> Be careful what you ask for though, my new gf is 37 years old and every time I sleep over she gets me up once or twice for a little toe curlin'. We'll knock it out at bedtime about 11, she'll get me UP about 1 or 2 and then again about 5am. I'm into it for the first and the middle, normally at 5am I do it just so I can go back to sleep.


Wow. In an awesome sense. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harryman, please change your avatar. It's hard to take anything you are saying serious with the 2000's version of Pee Wee Herman staring me down. Especially in this thread.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Since we're on the subject, here's something to explain the three stages of a woman's married sex life.

Stage 1 : Oh - my - God, I hope he never stops. 

Stage 2: I hope he finishes soon, we have dinner reservations at 8.

Stage 3: Beige. I think I'll paint the ceiling beige.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Harryman, please change your avatar. It's hard to take anything you are saying serious with the 2000's version of Pee Wee Herman staring me down. Especially in this thread.


Seriously, DJ? You don't know the difference between Mr. Bean and Pee Wee Herman? Tsk, tsk. Here, let me help you.

First, Mr. Bean:









...and now, Pee Wee Herman:









Big difference, obviously. I tried to make the photos as large as possible so you can get a good look. Please don't ever make this mistake again. Thanks.
=sParty


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Gasp4Air said:


> Since we're on the subject, here's something to explain the three stages of a woman's married sex life.
> 
> Stage 1 : Oh - my - God, I hope he never stops.
> 
> ...


Do you know why a bride smiles as she walks down the aisle? She realizes she's given her last blowie!


----------

